# New work truck.



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

What do you think? Pipe rack, sewer machine in the back, fittings in the back seat?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i hate posting pics here.:vs_mad:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Try again


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i hate posting pics here.:vs_mad:


I always hit preview post before submit reply before I post my pictures to make sure they’re right side up


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Warrinores (Aug 22, 2021)

What can I say, the concept looks very futuristic. I'm a little struck by such a beautiful design. Only I think the inside could show what could be put in there besides people. For now, it looks like an office on wheels. I hope my post isn't off-topic. I work for a transportation company in the UK. Next year we plan to grow our company and expand our services. So I am looking for pickup trucks or any… If anyone can help me with this, I would appreciate it. If you know any information, just feel free to email me.


----------

